# AWT Shaft launch?



## Alex1975 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hi all, 


Anyone have any idea what the launch or kick is on the stiff AWT Ping iron shafts please?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 12, 2011)

AWT is more like the Rifle Flighted shaft if you were wanting to compare it to another shaft. Basically they use a lighter shaft in the long irons to offer a higher trajectory and use a slightly heavier shaft in the short irons to lower the trajectory. This in my opinion also gives the shaft a very consistent distance control.


AWT is a light weight shaft with low torque, I think the stiff flex is 108g with 1.6 torque and the regular is 99g with 2.0 torque.


Nippon (NS Pro) also offer a shaft similar to the AWT so its a tried and proven method. I am back using AWT and have to say its a very under rated golf shaft.


----------



## Alex1975 (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Craw, I have used the Nippon so a handy example.


----------

